# Is This Pop Eye!?!?



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey guys,

I went downstairs to check out my fish and one of them has this whiteness to the outside of their eye and looks a little crusty or something. heres a crappy pic. unfortunately my water quality isnt that good right now. Ill have to get a canister or something

what do you thnk I should do???


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks more like it got damaged or cloudy eye


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

Keep on top of your water changes, obviously whatever you are doing isnt enough. Perhaps increase the amounts you are removing or do 2 water changes a week until you can get another filter. Always remove food after 20 minutes in the tank too.

Keeping good water parameters and a little bit of salt will clear up his eye right away.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

ksls said:


> Keep on top of your water changes, obviously whatever you are doing isnt enough. Perhaps increase the amounts you are removing or do 2 water changes a week until you can get another filter. Always remove food after 20 minutes in the tank too.
> 
> Keeping good water parameters and a little bit of salt will clear up his eye right away.


thanks. yeah ill do that.
the food all gets eaten every time I feed them.

ill add a tablespoon now


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

for anyone who cares my fish is doing well now. eyes fine. jesus, they heal fast dude. I wish I did.


----------

